# diskless configuration



## balanga (Aug 1, 2019)

I've set up a diskless environment and can boot up Freebsd via PXE using pxeboot(). What I can't figure out from diskless() is the location of /conf/base, /conf/default, /conf/_broadcast-ip_, and  /conf/_machine-ip_. 

I have pxeboot  in /tftproot/pxe and rootpath is /tftproot/nfsroot/FreeBSD/12.0-x64.

Where should I create conf

/tftproot/nfsroot/FreeBSD/12.0-x64/conf ????


----------

